# Skeeter July 5 thru 10 Looking for Walleyes



## atbc66 (Apr 8, 2015)

We are going to camp and fish for 4 days ( July 5 thru 10) on Mosquito Lake . Does anybody have any suggestions on methods we should fish for the walleyes during thous dates and what part of the lake we should focus on for the walleyes........i.e. depths, etc 
Any information would be appreciated....thanks.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sleep in the day fish the edges of weeds at night. take lot bug spray.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I agree with bounty,dont even fish during the day,night time eyes can be really productive during july and August. I like to cast/troll stick baits 10-15' foot of water,just outside of picking up weeds.
Slower the better.


----------



## atbc66 (Apr 8, 2015)

bountyhunter said:


> sleep in the day fish the edges of weeds at night. take lot bug spray.


Thanks.....


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

In past years, I have had success with above techniques as well as trolling crawler harnesses on bottom bouncers in the 15'-18' range during the day. There are a ton of crappies, bluegills and perch in the lake. You will spend a lot of time weeding thru the panfish looking for walleyes with that method. Plus side...there is some decent size to a lot of them and they make a tasty shore lunch as well!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Move along the deep basins at 2-3mph and look for the big marks sitting just about 4ft off bottom. Have a medium action spinning rod with 10lb mono a barrel swivel then 2ft of mono and then a small clip. Pitch a #5 or #7 Rapala jiggin rap over the side and left it hit bottom. Give it small 12” rips, and if you need to go in reverse to stay on the fish, do it. You’ll catch walleye in the hot baking sun mid day!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I didn't see anyone bringing in eyes at the boat ramps this morning. Some bluegill, perch, and crappie being caught from shore. The mosquito's in the area have been pretty bad once the sun goes down. Here's some local pictures around the lake this morning.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/mosquito-creek-fishing-report-t13761.html


----------



## atbc66 (Apr 8, 2015)

jetdrivr said:


> In past years, I have had success with above techniques as well as trolling crawler harnesses on bottom bouncers in the 15'-18' range during the day. There are a ton of crappies, bluegills and perch in the lake. You will spend a lot of time weeding thru the panfish looking for walleyes with that method. Plus side...there is some decent size to a lot of them and they make a tasty shore lunch as well!





bigbass201 said:


> I didn't see anyone bringing in eyes at the boat ramps this morning. Some bluegill, perch, and crappie being caught from shore. The mosquito's in the area have been pretty bad once the sun goes down. Here's some local pictures around the lake this morning.
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/mosquito-creek-fishing-report-t13761.html





jetdrivr said:


> In past years, I have had success with above techniques as well as trolling crawler harnesses on bottom bouncers in the 15'-18' range during the day. There are a ton of crappies, bluegills and perch in the lake. You will spend a lot of time weeding thru the panfish looking for walleyes with that method. Plus side...there is some decent size to a lot of them and they make a tasty shore lunch as well!


----------



## atbc66 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

One of those days take a fairly short, side, road trip east to West Branch. I hear if you fish for musky, you're likely to spank the walleyes there!!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

c. j. stone said:


> One of those days take a fairly short, side, road trip east to West Branch. I hear if you fish for musky, you're likely to spank the walleyes there!!


Lol you saw that also. News to everyone WB full of walleye. Lol Yeah


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> One of those days take a fairly short, side, road trip east to West Branch. I hear if you fish for musky, you're likely to spank the walleyes there!!


I think something about that is a little fishy


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> One of those days take a fairly short, side, road trip east to West Branch. I hear if you fish for musky, you're likely to spank the walleyes there!!





Karl Wolf said:


> I think something about that is a little fishy


Yes. It could the part about a short trip "east". If they do that they'll wind up in PA! WB is west of Mosquito.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

well it has to be right , everything you see or hear on the internet is true. my friends swear to that.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, yeah, we all know where it is! But the point is, it's becoming a Hot walleye spot and close by! I once caught 15 or twenty from one location(all 12-14.5" inches)!!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

West branch has eyes. A walleye hot spot no. And anyone who has fished it religiously knows that. West branch is a musky hot spot! With eyes in it! Fact


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Yeah, yeah, we all know where it is! But the point is, it's becoming a Hot walleye spot and close by! I once caught 15 or twenty from one location(all 12-14.5" inches)!!


So, not one keeper! Used to run into that phenomenon at Milton back in the day. Would catch nothing but 14.5" eyes. We'd think that next year would great with a ton of keeper sized fish. Fish it the next year and catch nothing but 14.5"ers! 

We eventually did figure out where some of the bigger fish were, and you might be surprised where.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Do You guys keep eyes under 18 inch or smaller? I was raised never keep one under 20 by my father . These days I hear people keep 16 17 18 inchers.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

tim sapara said:


> Do You guys keep eyes under 18 inch or smaller? I was raised never keep one under 20 by my father . These days I hear people keep 16 17 18 inchers.


My favorite size eyes to keep are 15-20". Tasty guys! In my opinion its better to keep smaller males and females and let those big ones lay large amounts of eggs. Although reproduction rates are minuscule on most inland lakes except berlin.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok . I'll have to try the next 17 18 incher I catch. I get the egg harvest. Makes perfect sense. I've caught a few out of the branch at the dam after ice out every year. Except this year I just caught them same time no ice lol. Berlin always been better for me with the eyes. Thanks man.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

tim sapara said:


> Ok . I'll have to try the next 17 18 incher I catch. I get the egg harvest. Makes perfect sense. I've caught a few out of the branch at the dam after ice out every year. Except this year I just caught them same time no ice lol. Berlin always been better for me with the eyes. Thanks man.


Besides when i was a kid,ive fished Berlin 3x. Twice in a boat and once ice fishing. No eyes... Saw 2 eyes on my aqua view even. I just dont care for that lake but i suppose ive only been around the dam pool and never ventured to the "willows". I remember as a kid-teen you couod still fish a decent ways downstream below the dam,that was fun


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I fished berlin first time probably 87 88. When I first got my license. Lake erie is where my dad had us fishing til we got old enough to explore on our own. After I came back to the states moved to the branch area in 98 . Been my go to lake ever since . Grown to love the lake. Berlin 2nd. Have caught alot of fish in the branch through out the yrs. Hell shot alot of deer to and coyotes at the branch as well. I got a 63 lb coyote at the branch earlier this yr. Surprised the heck out of me. Got the hide hung in my living room. Branch is full of surprises! Thanks for the word on the eyes man!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dont listen to anything i say about eyes. I get them at the walleye run, a few out of tailwaters, a few as a kid off the inland causeways,on my buddys boats on erie, ive done well at attwood, a few at milton and a few at Mosquito. Im far from and expert on inland walleye. I just moved back to Ohio 2 years ago after a 12 year "vacation" in Florida playing in the saltwater and freshwater springs. Been dusting off my musky gear back out at WB again every time i come home to Akron.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I just wanted to know if the smaller ones are good. Never ate one under 20. I'm no eye guy myself. Have caught em in the branch and berlin and mosquito once yrs ago. But not in big numbers. I know one thing I hear alot of talk about the branch being a hot spot for them. ? Like I said I've caught them in the branch 21 inch PB at the branch. The rest in 15 to 18 inchers. But few and far between. I find it real hard to believe it's a hot spot for them tho. I fish it alot 3 4 times a wk on average all yr. For 20 plus yrs. But what do I know. Good talk man! Tight lines!


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

atbc66 said:


> We are going to camp and fish for 4 days ( July 5 thru 10) on Mosquito Lake . Does anybody have any suggestions on methods we should fish for the walleyes during thous dates and what part of the lake we should focus on for the walleyes........i.e. depths, etc
> Any information would be appreciated....thanks.


How's it going so far? I was unsuccessful last week at Mosquito searching for walleye. This heat might make it pretty brutal as well. Best of luck!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

tim sapara said:


> Do You guys keep eyes under 18 inch or smaller? I was raised never keep one under 20 by my father . These days I hear people keep 16 17 18 inchers.


Since most of the inland lakes are annually stocked(and yes, some do get a bit of natural reproduction!), the DNR encourages anglers to keep the 15" and up legal "eaters"(however, far as I know, Mosquito has no size limit on walleye-and trust me, "many" sub 15" fish are kept from there!) It's a "personal choice" thing each of us has to decide what(legal!) size you want to keep! Most days, the majority of us would never eat fresh caught walleye if we threw back everything under 18-20"! I alluded to one trip at WB of catching(and releasing!)"numbers" of just under legal sized walleyes. I've had that experience also at Milton and Berlin. That is frustrating!


----------



## atbc66 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got home from the Skeeter camping trip. Had a great time!!...except for the heat. The walleye fishing was tough. We did land a 21" and 20"and a few 16" so we had enough for a fish dinner. Wow !!!... were those Skeeter walleye were tasty. I think they were the best tasting walleye's I ever had. The only way we were able to get to walleye's to bite was moving slowly and ripping vibees. Most of the fish were caught in the morning or evening between 11 and 13 ft. We also caught a lot of blue gills, crappies and perch with the vibees.


----------

